
The website of Bob Bemer, the Father of ASCII - atsaloli
http://www.bobbemer.com/
======
dalke
Is there somewhere a comprehensive account of the development of ASCII?

~~~
enf
The one I wrote is
[http://trafficways.org/ascii/ascii.pdf](http://trafficways.org/ascii/ascii.pdf)

~~~
dalke
Sweet! Last month I was at the CBI looking through the Mooers archive. I saw
all the X 3.2.4 papers, which is why I hoped someone else had written about
it. And you did, and also visited the CBI. (My own interest is in Mooers'
impact on chemical information.)

Thanks!

------
herbst
Can somebody explain me why ASCII seems so relevant? Especially still
relevant? I am from europa and when i used ASCII then only accidentally. Why
not everyone is using utf-8 as default is beyond me.

